# rätinä



## Gavril

How do these sound?

_Kun ohjelmat loppuvat, televisiossa nähdään vain rätinää.

Kun ohjelmat loppuvat, radiossa kuullaan vain rätinää.

Istuessani lieden vieressä, kuuntelin kiehuvan veden rätinää.

_Kiitos


----------



## Perkele

You can't "see sound" so first one is off.

In my opinion, _rätinä_ is something that doesn't belong, or perhaps an audible (by)product of malfunction. You can hear _rätinä_ when the signal is not quite as clear as you would want it to be. When the programming has been finished for the day, the sound you hear on radio is what one would expect to hear.

Obviously, having said that, I don't believe you can say that there might occasionally be something wrong with the process of water boiling.


----------



## hui

_Kun ohjelmat loppuvat, televisiossa *on* vain _rätinää_ kohinaa / "lumisadetta".
__... televisios*t*a *tulee*..._
_(... televisios*t*a nä*kyy*...)_
_Kohina _is "white noise", random signal, static.

_ Kun ohjelmat loppuvat, radios*t*a kuu*luu* vain _rätinää_ kohinaa.
__Kuullaan_ is possible but _kuuluu_ is better.

_ Istuessani lieden vieressä kuuntelin kiehuvan veden rätinää kohinaa.
_ Water does not _rätise_ - OK, if you drop it into a hot frying pan with oil...
No comma before or after _lauseenvastike_ (participial phrase?).

_Rätinä_ is sharp or crackling sound or noise, _kohina_ is softer.


----------



## Gavril

hui said:


> _Kun ohjelmat loppuvat, televisiossa *on* vain _rätinää_ kohinaa / "lumisadetta".
> __... televisios*t*a *tulee*..._
> _(... televisios*t*a nä*kyy*...)_
> _Kohina _is "white noise", random signal, static.
> 
> _ Kun ohjelmat loppuvat, radios*t*a kuu*luu* vain _rätinää_ kohinaa.
> __Kuullaan_ is possible but _kuuluu_ is better.
> 
> _ Istuessani lieden vieressä kuuntelin kiehuvan veden rätinää kohinaa.
> _ Water does not _rätise_ - OK, if you drop it into a hot frying pan with oil...
> No comma before or after _lauseenvastike_ (participial phrase?).
> 
> _Rätinä_ is sharp or crackling sound or noise, _kohina_ is softer.



So, _rätinä _is the sound of frying (rasvassa paistaminen / käristäminen), a campfire and so on?


----------



## mince_

Mielestäni rasva _tirisee_ pannulla, ei rätise. Nuotio puolestaan rätisee.

Esimerkiksi viritetyn mopon ääni on myös rätinä.


----------



## Hakro

I agree with Mince.

(paitsi mopon ääni: jos viritetty mopo rätisee, viritys on pahasti  epäonnistunut - niinkuin useimmiten onkin)


----------



## mince_

Hakro said:


> I agree with Mince.
> 
> (paitsi mopon ääni: jos viritetty mopo rätisee, viritys on pahasti epäonnistunut - niinkuin useimmiten onkin)


 
Totta puhut, eli aikaisempi rätinä-sanan määritelmä nimimerkiltä "Perkele" on kerrassaan mainio:

"In my opinion, _rätinä_ is perhaps an audible (by)product of malfunction."


----------

